# Missing 14 year olds - boat found capsized



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

This is so sad. I can't imagine. Hoping for a miracle.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...ng-florida-coast-offer-100-000-reward-n398606


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

Prayers sent for this two young men.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sad, hope they are found.


----------



## DrRockso (Jun 17, 2015)

Prayers and that's really sad, hope they are found safe and sound.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent for their safe return


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Yeah i read this over the weekend. I remember being a young pirate on the water every chance i got. I look at the picture and i could see memories of myself. Its one thing to see adults lost at sea but its a complete other thing to see young kids lost at sea. You can only hope and pray they have strong resolve. That stretch of water is know for being unpredictable and incredibly rough.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Prayers up for these kids and their parents.


----------



## Capt Daniel (Jul 9, 2014)

Prayers sent !!!!


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

Update?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They are still searching today


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Prayers sent, but after 45 years of doing this offshore thing, I must throw the turd on the table. WTH are two 14 years old boys doing offshore, 50 miles out, in a NINETEEN foot boat, with forecasted storms? 
Where is the parent, to tell them, NO, this is not the right boat, not the right vessel, not the right weather to do this.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Here is a link posted by a friend of the boys with lots of info and updates

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/692463-help-my-schoolmate-lost-sea-reward-30.html

.


----------



## Release One (Jun 9, 2015)

Prays to the boys... Another example of why you stay with the boat if possible.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

donf said:


> Prayers sent, but after 45 years of doing this offshore thing, I must throw the turd on the table. WTH are two 14 years old boys doing offshore, 50 miles out, in a NINETEEN foot boat, with forecasted storms?
> Where is the parent, to tell them, NO, this is not the right boat, not the right vessel, not the right weather to do this.


I think the story is the parents had no idea. The boys were headed to the Bahamas. Kids do dumb and crazy things. This time it was absolutely tragic.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

here's the last update I've seen...still no luck in finding them
http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/n...nues-for-tequesta-boys-missing-at-sea-/nm7FX/


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

3 helos on site now checking objects

Hope it's good news

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/692463-help-my-schoolmate-lost-sea-reward-30.html


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

its active now http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/18939/web


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Sounds like they found a cooler, but no boys (and not the right cooler).


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

donf said:


> Prayers sent, but after 45 years of doing this offshore thing, I must throw the turd on the table. WTH are two 14 years old boys doing offshore, 50 miles out, in a NINETEEN foot boat, with forecasted storms?
> Where is the parent, to tell them, NO, this is not the right boat, not the right vessel, not the right weather to do this.


Here we go.....the judgements wagon . Dude , yeah blame it on the parents ..pathetic. 
Like chase this mentioned , how about if parents didn't knew about it ?
Hope this tragedy ends nicely for all the families.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Man this is really bad, wonder what got into those boys? Parents said they did not have permission to go offshore.
(When I was that age, I did the same kind of things, just got lucky)

The longer it goes the more doubtful it gets.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

nook said:


> Here we go.....the judgements wagon . Dude , yeah blame it on the parents ..pathetic.
> Like chase this mentioned , how about if parents didn't knew about it ?
> Hope this tragedy ends nicely for all the families.


Who you blaming? Their school system? I for one am responsible for my kids actions, nobody else.


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

Prayers sent for those to boys .....I'll ignore you . Wrong thread to start a pissin contest . Bye


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

If you read the story the boys are allowed to take the boat and fish around the inlet only. They decided to fuel up and head to the Bahamas without telling anyone at all. A Facebook post by one of them is the only clue they were going. Parents are not to blame 


.


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

saltaholic said:


> If you read the story the boys are allowed to take the boat and fish around the inlet only. They decided to fuel up and head to the Bahamas without telling anyone at all. A Facebook post by one of them is the only clue they were going. Parents are not to blame
> 
> .


Salthocolic not worth it getting into it . It doesn't really matter who's to blame .

This is a tragedy and pointing fingers realistically is not going to change the outcome of this accident. 
Let the pissers don't heir job...seems that some grow up as an responsible adult when a teenager.

Prayers is all we can provided at this point. Im.out !


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Very sad. I hope they find the boys alive. Very tragic.


----------



## Jcopp71 (Aug 30, 2011)

I am sure the parents are sick about this..... Prayers sent. Praying for a miracle they turn up safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"bulletproof" teenagers ????

We were all that way once...

Prayers for the kids and families.. Hoping for PFDs..sounds like they found one on the boat...

_"A Coast Guard spokesman said one life vest was found in the hull of the boat, but the boys' families did not know how many life vests were originally on board or whether the boys would have been wearing them._ "


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Latest stuff, 

Divers found no engine cover on the engine of the capsized boat. 
Speculation only, but the engine quit, they pulled the cowling, we're trying to fix it, and a wave flipped the boat.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Hopefully they were able to get life jackets on, and hang on to the Yeti cooler with some drinks in it.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Almost a play by play forum at The Hull Truth.
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/692463-help-my-schoolmate-lost-sea-reward-52.html


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

_*"Someone on the family page posted something about a Pan Pan around 1pm with two bodies in the water? Dont know if its true, has already been addressed - etc.*"

_Hope this one ain't true....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

pretty good CG interview yesterday.. Sounds like they (the boat)are 180 miles north of where they launched from...

http://www.wpbf.com/news/coast-guard-updates-search-on-missing-boaters/34382816


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> pretty good CG interview yesterday.. Sounds like they (the boat)are 180 miles north of where they launched from...
> 
> http://www.wpbf.com/news/coast-guard-updates-search-on-missing-boaters/34382816


Holy moly! How long does it take a 19ft boat to travel 180 miles offshore? They would have run out of fuel and been missing for a long while without checking in.....whoa.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> pretty good CG interview yesterday.. Sounds like they (the boat)are 180 miles north of where they launched from...
> 
> http://www.wpbf.com/news/coast-guard-updates-search-on-missing-boaters/34382816


Gulfstream current rips through there


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gofundme account to supply gasoline, etc for boats and planes in the effort. Off like wildfire.. Any excess will be used in future rescues..guessing Coast Guard..etc

http://www.gofundme.com/perryandaustin

http://twitter.com/search?q=%23FindAustinandPerry&src=hash

scroll down on twitter link to see the water conditions Friday when they went missing... Pretty rough seas...


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Gofundme account to supply gasoline, etc for boats and planes in the effort. Off like wildfire.. Any excess will be used in future rescues..guessing Coast Guard..etc
> 
> http://www.gofundme.com/perryandaustin
> 
> ...


Done, thanks for posting


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Sad story, have been following it since I got back to Florida. We kept our boat at the Jib club directly across from the fuel pump the boys filled up at.
Its amazing the amount of really young kids running around in small to med size cc's....I remember asking our Capt at the time more than once about age and wearing life jackets, he just shrugged. Told him it was taken serious in my neck of the woods....I just pray this turns out to be a great story they tell for the rest of their lives....


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

here is the 911 phone call from one of the kid's dad, apparently he knew they were going offshore
http://www.wptv.com/news/region-n-p...perrys-father-released-reporting-boys-missing


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Mulletmaster said:


> here is the 911 phone call from one of the kid's dad, apparently he knew they were going offshore
> http://www.wptv.com/news/region-n-p...perrys-father-released-reporting-boys-missing


Doubt he did, probably got his words mixed up or was told by another incoming boat that they had seen them earlier clearing the inlet. Who knows, hope they find them though


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

sgrem said:


> Holy moly! How long does it take a 19ft boat to travel 180 miles offshore? They would have run out of fuel and been missing for a long while without checking in.....whoa.


They did not run 180 miles offshore. The Gulf Stream did that.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

It is my understanding that the coast guard will suspend the search at sunset today.

Looks like the Bermuda Triangle claimed another couple of victims. I can't imagine the pain the parents are feeling.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Any updates?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Coast guard is going to suspend efforts today at sunset, but the family is going to continue their private search.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

A lot has been made of the missing Yeti cooler and that someone should have spotted it. What is the chance that someone picked up the Yeti cooler and didn't report it?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeti donated 25000 to the gofundme account


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

We ran out of that inlet many times, I know the parents , ran to the Bahamas with them, saw their son when he was really young. 

Form your own opinion, but those kids all have boats on lifts in the back yard, just like ours have 4wheelers or dirt bikes or golf carts, they are too young to drive and use them like cars.

A stupid decision, yes, but those kids have more hours on the water than 90% of you.

That area isn't like anything you can imagine here in Texas , water wise.
Jupiter inlet resembles Matagorda, but can hold a serious standing wave like most of you have never seen. It is stupid dangerous to even run thru on occasion.
8mi. out and you are in 120' of water , 1000' pretty quick at 30 or so.

Then there is the rotational current which can ramp up to 3-4K, we dont have that and that is likely why the boat ended up so far away.

You leave Jupiter , shoot straight to the West End Bahamas, it's like a run for us to the weather buoy or tequila, not that big a thing right? I have been in honest 10' seas in a manner of minutes when a big storm cell pushes thru over there. We got our a** handed to us in a 31' contender, not the boats fault at all.

My guess is that they lost power, panicked, and got broadside to a breaking wave in the storm cell and it swamped and rolled them. It takes seconds to do that, you cant prepare. They weren't supposed to leave the mouth of the inlet, those were the rules.

May God bless these boys, no-one deserves this. I am sick over this, enough said.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Any new updates om this?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Last update was they found some life jackets near savannah and sent search dogs in the marsh but found nothing. 

It was reported yesterday they were moving search to SC for unknown reasons 


.


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Any up dates? Did they end up finding their boat?


----------



## trevore (Aug 7, 2014)

The family "called off" the private search today. I haven't read anything else about the boat after it went missing. I would imagine it sunk. May they rest in peach.


----------

